# Frill or German Owl?



## MApigeonchick

Is this bird a frill or german owl? It was given to me as a german owl, but I've been having second thoughts...

She's not holding her tail too well, I'll get better pics tomorrow.


----------



## moonshadow13

Now I could very well be wrong because I too was just asking about these birds recently myself. But I think that is a classic frill?? Maybe old classic frill?? I think the difference was the size of the beak? I have two of these as well plus two German Owls (I think) LOL!!
Here is a picture of both
View attachment 11829
View attachment 11830


One thing I do remember is I was told both of mine are the types that have enough of a beak to feed their own young.

Where abouts in Mass are you?? I grew up in Marion, Mass. Kind of in between the Cape and New Bedford.


----------



## Guest

thats an old classic frill or what some people call a satinette ,if you want one for referance just type satinette into google and click on images and you will see for yourself 
http://images.google.com/images?gbv...crosoft:en-us&q=satinette+&btnG=Search+Images


----------



## moonshadow13

You mean I was right? WOW! 
Now are the ones with no beak still called a satinette? The two I have are nest mates so I want to make sure that if I purchase a couple more to breed with I get the ones who actually have a face LOL.
Now the picture of my other guy with the brown saddle, I thought he was a German Owl but someone else suggested he might be a Dutch turbit??


----------



## MaryOfExeter

Yes, it's a Satinette (Old Style Frill). 'Satinette' is actually the name of the pattern, which is the white body with colored wings and tail. The other basic pattern of Oriental Frills is 'Blondinette', which has a dark head and color all throughout the body. Both Satinette and Blondinette can be further broken down into the different colors (Bluette, Silverette, Sulphurette, etc.)

The coloring/patterns goes for ALL Oriental Frills, both Old Style/Classic AND the modern show ones with no beak.


----------



## MaryOfExeter

Also, Moonshadow, the first bird you pictured looks a lot like a Satinette, but it's tail isn't colored and the crest is big so...I guess it's a OGO. Looks a bit like a cross if you ask me 
And I still think the second bird is an Old Dutch Turbit, since they are all saddles like that and have smaller crests than OGO's.


----------



## MaryOfExeter

Another thought that just popped into my head, an easy way to tell if they are Oriental Frills are not, is by looking at the tail. Old German Owls, Turbits, and Satinettes all look fairly similar especially with the saddles going on....but....Frills will have their famous spot tails. A colored tail with a washed out spot on the feathers. Plus almost all of them you see have lacing on the wings, or washed out looking bars.


----------



## wolfwood

MaryOfExeter said:


> Yes, it's a Satinette (Old Style Frill). 'Satinette' is actually the name of the pattern, which is the white body with colored wings and tail. The other basic pattern of Oriental Frills is 'Blondinette', which has a dark head and color all throughout the body. Both Satinette and Blondinette can be further broken down into the different colors (Bluette, Silverette, Sulphurette, etc.)
> 
> The coloring/patterns goes for ALL Oriental Frills, both Old Style/Classic AND the modern show ones with no beak.


Soooo...when one refers to having a "Satinette"...that's really an Oriental Frill? I ask because we just met a loft full of Oriental Frills, fell in love (with the birds), and the guy is going to breed some for us .... we hope to end up with 2 pair.


----------



## MaryOfExeter

wolfwood said:


> Soooo...when one refers to having a "Satinette"...that's really an Oriental Frill? I ask because we just met a loft full of Oriental Frills, fell in love (with the birds), and the guy is going to breed some for us .... we hope to end up with 2 pair.


Yep!  A lot of people just refer to them all as Satinettes because that's probably the most common coloration of them. You don't see a whole lot of the Blondinettes around.


----------



## Lovebirds

MApigeonchick said:


> Is this bird a frill or german owl? It was given to me as a german owl, but I've been having second thoughts...
> 
> She's not holding her tail too well, I'll get better pics tomorrow.


That birds looks just like my Scooter!!


----------



## moonshadow13

OK, think I got it .
Mapigeonchick (top pic) has a Satinette because it has color on the tail?
I have (left pic) an Old German Owl no color on the tail and (right pic) a German Owl or Dutch Turbit.
I just want to be 100% on this so if I ever end up selling their offspring I don't unintentionally mislead someone.


----------



## MApigeonchick

Thanks to everyone for all your help! So I guess she's a frill or satinette. Other than the color in the tail, is there any way to distinguish a frill from a german owl?


----------



## Guest

feathered feet


----------



## MaryOfExeter

Yep, feathered feet and german owls have more full crests (they're almost from eye to eye, where frills just have little tufts on the back of the head)


----------

